# Update on my Bronco II project



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Last night I pulled out the gas tank so I could change the fuel pump. For those who have done this, it's all kinds of fun. Well, the little 4" rubber fuel line that goes on the top of the pump was totally disintegrated. Anyone ever see this? I'm thinking that the previous owner may have put in a fuel cleaner/additive and didn't run the tank empty? I haven't seen regular fuel do this to something that's made to spend it's life in gasoline.

[attachment=0yzgz6r1]fuelpump.jpg[/attachmentyzgz6r1]


----------

